# Wanted A 23krs Or 230rs



## gmtech (Jul 28, 2009)

My wife and I are looking for a 23KRS or 230RS but without much luck. Does anyone in the Midwest have one for sale?


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

gmtech said:


> My wife and I are looking for a 23KRS or 230RS but without much luck. Does anyone in the Midwest have one for sale?


I have one for sale in Edmonton Alberta Canada.
You could buy and camp through the Rockys, Jasper - Baff Etc.
Gary


----------



## gmtech (Jul 28, 2009)

My parents actually live in Great Falls, MT. They totalled their camper in an unfortunate accident last summer so they have a free tow vehicle and a place to store it if I choose to buy. I would like as much detail as possible and they are also in the market. I think these have an incredible set-up and would be a good unit if not for me but them. Thank you for the reply. Just curious are you willing to help deliver I think Edmonton is 12 hr. from Great Falls.


----------



## gmtech (Jul 28, 2009)

I am not sure how to use all features on this site yet so sorry I have reply this way. It seems that the cost is relative to extras-if you had any upgrades installed or are selling anything extra like stabilizer bars or misc. stuff that would be good info. The newer models come standard with a TV is there one included? A/C? Heater? Outside sink/stove? I am not sure what comes standard so any tiny tidbit would help me. As far is price I cannot do the exchange rate in my head but if you sent a Canadian number I would be able to calculate it to U.S. Since there are so few U.S. ones advertised with a price that do not require you sending a bunch of information to a website I am not sure exactly what a fair price is. I do like to research before I buy but am willing to a fair price. Since you are quite far away I don't think I can commit to a price without having time to figure out how to get the camper back to my home. Hopefully we can help both of us out but time will tell. Thank you again.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

gmtech said:


> My parents actually live in Great Falls, MT. They totalled their camper in an unfortunate accident last summer so they have a free tow vehicle and a place to store it if I choose to buy. I would like as much detail as possible and they are also in the market. I think these have an incredible set-up and would be a good unit if not for me but them. Thank you for the reply. Just curious are you willing to help deliver I think Edmonton is 12 hr. from Great Falls.


In the upper right corner of the page is a messages tab do you have any messages.


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

gmtech said:


> My wife and I are looking for a 23KRS or 230RS but without much luck. Does anyone in the Midwest have one for sale?


I just posted my 2006 23KRS tonight. It has a green interior, well maintained extras are Day/Night shades, Maxxair vents, TV with DVD player


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I have a early 2009 that I a am selling (it is actually a 2008 with some changes that has a 09 title). Look at my profile for the wood work that has been done in this trailer. Lots of mods lots and upgrades. Moving to San Diego and I will have to live in the trailer until the housing market improves. I will be moving up to a fiver. The 23RS is located in the DFW area. This is the delux 23RS with the rock shield, fancy propane tank cover and upgraded interior. $16500. This is a very nice camper that has seen very litle use. I will also include the hitch, and the P3 brake controller, thats $750.00 to buy new from the get go.


----------

